# WIP Moebius Mummy



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I've been working on Moebius' Mummy over the last week or so. Here's the results:










I applied a grime and sand layer of oil wash, Dullcote, and more powdered pigment (MIG Sand). This really help to bring it together. I know the colors aren't authentic, so consider this an interpretation.









I mixed Goldens Yellow Oxide plus Ti White and Vallejo Concrete Grey for the wrappings. Dry brushed a lightened version of the basecoat, then applied a thin wash of Raw Umber and Ivory Black oil colors heavily thinned in mineral spirits. I'm not totally in love with the color. From pix of mummies, I think the real deal needs to be more yellow, like dried leaves. I used paper medical tape for the loose wrappings which I think came out pretty well.









The face and hands were a dark green/gray color. Carbon Black around the eyesockets. I dry brushed a lighter shade of the base, then gave everything the same dark wash. Then an overcoat of Dullcote. Tomorrow I will detail paint his ring silver and ebony.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

GREAT job, Steven! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I've been following the wip on The Clubhouse. . . and taking notes.  

I'm about halfway through the assembly and prepwork on mine, hoping to make some serious progress after next week.

Thanks for posting!

Augie


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job Steven:thumbsup:
Ain't this a Great Kit!!!...I love the addition of bandages...This is a great kit to customize as it lends itself to some cool variations...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that is excellent Ignatz! I was on the fence about this kit right now,but after seeing your paint work, I gotta go get one....now. Is the cobra the actual plastic color? That sarcophagus is really the best I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing photos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great Steven.
Thanks for posting the pics...

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback! 

This kit is simply a dream to build and the Karloff figure is absolutely outstanding. No way I could pass up on such a fine kit. Esp. for the price. It's a huge kit for the money!

Yes. The base styrene color is a light grey. Takes to paint very well. The gold is Alclad II Pale Gold and everything else is 90% Golden's Airbrush Acrylics and about 10% Vallejo Model Colors. On top of that there's various MIG pigment powders with liberal layers of Testors Dullcote in between.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Steven,

If it's not asking too much, would you elaborate on your approach to the replacement bandages?

Thanks in advance!

Augie


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice paint job! Oddly enough I was thinking of painting the headdress and face the same colours on mine when I get it.


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Wonderful work Ignatz!!!Man I love your added bandages, plus your awesome color choices all around. Even realistic dusty grime in the wrapping creases...way too cool! :thumbsup:

cujo/chris


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I still have to work on the base, and a few more touch-ups on the figure. 

For the mummy wraps, I just placed the kit parts where they were meant to go and penciled in the outline on the mummy. Then I eyeballed the general shape and size of each piece and cut each piece of wrap out of paper medical tape. I made the shapes about 2 to 3 times wider so when I bunch and fold them up, they should be about as wide as the kit parts they are replacing. Then I applied them to the figure. As it's sticky tape, this was pretty easy to do. I just started from one side and worked my way across, bunching up the tape as I went. The rest of the piece I would fold and sculpt into shape. Once the wrap is where I want it, I brushed on Goldens Acrylic Modeling Paste to seal it all up. Then it's ready to paint and weather. I use pretty much the same technique to replicate tarps, blankets, belts and straps for other subjects.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That looks exactly like the movie! Great Job!


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Many thanks, Steven! 

I was going to replace some or all of the bandages with Magic Sculpt; but after seeing your results, and with your gracious procedural, I'm going to take stab at it with the paper tape.

Thanks again!

Augie


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

beautifully done,steven.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent job on the Mummy Steven!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The work you've put into the bandages has really paid off! Great paint too.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' sharp, Steven!


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent job!

I'm liking this kit more and more; it has brought out so much creativity in modelers!

Jeff


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Iggy,

Been watching you WIP and this kit has turned out great! Nice job on the bandages as well! Your colors look good...nice choices!
Looks very realistic and natural!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colours, especially on the bandages and his dried-out flesh, amazing work.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Another beautiful Mummy build - I really like the colors you chose for the Mummy himself  Great work, Steven!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Another beautiful Mummy build - I really like the colors you chose for the Mummy himself  Great work, Steven!


yeah... what HE said! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW!! Terrific work on the paint up, and love the use of the medical tape! Excellent effect!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Ignatz, 

I totally agree with everything all the other fellas have said, you've done an excellent job on the Mummy, but I got to tell ya, using the medical tape to make custom bandages was pure genius.
Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thank you, everyone. I really enjoyed putting this together. I've spent the last couple of days trying to finish it and I think I'm at that point where I need to let it go. Just a bit more weathering and some clear coats left to do. So here are the final pix:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Fantastico! I just received mine in the mail today. Can't wait to see all the pieces in the box.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

One of the nicest buildups I've seen of this kit,Steven.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Great looking build-up!

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks guys. It's really a fantastic model to work on. And thank you Dave and to Frank too, for making the kit a reality! I'm looking forward to the next great kit already!

BTW, I'll be bringing this build up along with a couple of other kits to the East Coast Figure Artists Club Meeting at the Hobby Bunker in Malden MA tomorrow between 2 and 5 pm, if anyone's interested in dropping by.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aces, Iggy!!


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

I've really enjoyed this build. I've referred to it a lot while working on my Mummy. I wanted to try the bandage trick, but was a bit intimidated by it at this point.

Rob


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think you have done it perfectly for the finished product. You can always look at a model and say maybe I need to tweak this or that but at some point you just have to be satisfied. With your build that point is about near perfection in my book looking at your pics, one of the best mummy builds I have seen on here. Just in time for Halloween. I might put all my monster models at the door and let the kids come in and see them for my Halloween display. And as I posted for another mummy, seeing one like that kind of makes me think I should pull my mummy out as a very near future project.

Bob K.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This looks super, Steven. I really like the finish on the sarcophagus and the heiroglyphics (and the mummy, itself, of course). The lighting's really cool in the last picture of your first post - very foreboding.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Job!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! Excellent work!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Each time I see another, I say best one so far. Jeez, I love HT! Great job!


----------

